# Garlic in bath water For lice??



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello I like to keep my pigeons away from chemical stuff and as I read that garlic can also be used for feather lice.. I would like to use it. But I m not aware how to use it in bath, same as we use in their drinking water???. I read that we should soak 2 cloves in a litre of water overnight.. And use that strong garlic water in a gallon of water, is it right method?? Plz reply


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Do you wish to have your birds smelling like garlic? Then, maybe try the garlic water or juice and apply to one wing feathers and see if the insects move away to the other wing, then if successful, you know what to do. Give it one night to work. I have not tried it topically. Only fed it to them with no luck. 
Can you find D.E. powder in India? It is not chemical, but physical solution: but read up on it's use first. 
I have read about and used Baking Soda in the bath water for lice and shine. Can't remember the results because i use the poultry dust already. 
There is a way to make all the feather fall out with a certain food. But i can't remember the trick right now. The falconers have used this in the past. 
What about the anti pick spray for parrots: is that a chemical or food? And will it bother the lice enough for them to move out or fall down. 
What about human shampoo? Or baby human shampoo? I do not think it will hurt the bird but it may not work good.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i was advised to use ivermectin in bath water but i have young birds and breeding birds together and as i know ivermectin is a dewormer and should not be used on young birds, and my birds will definetly will taste the water before bathing... so its okay if they smell like garlic, if its safe for them..i will try soaking 2 cloves overnight in 1 lite of water and then adding that garlic water to 1 gallon of bath water and as i read garlic keeps internal as well as external parasites low and i have seen people saving grains from bugs and insects with use of garlic cloves but i m not aware how much cloves to use, do any one know??


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

You can put 1 or 2 drops of ivermectin on the back of their necks that works great as well .that way you don't have to worry about it and ingesting too much much


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

today i tried garlic bath water, and it seems to work good


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

sinu jan said:


> today i tried garlic bath water, and it seems to work good


How many days did you try it to get the results? The idea is to chop up one garlic clove and leave it in water for 15 mins and then apply it under the wings and tail of the bird. I did this today with my pigeon and I'm waiting to see the results!


----------



## avjudge (Jul 4, 2017)

Rashmi Das said:


> How many days did you try it to get the results? . . .


This discussion is over 6 years old and the person you're asking hasn't signed into this forum since early 2016.


----------



## hdslilhideout (Nov 15, 2020)

We use the all natural Pyranha Zero Bite for any barn or loft bugs. It kills lice and mites basically on contact, and the birds smell minty too.


----------



## Rashmi Das (Apr 9, 2021)

avjudge said:


> This discussion is over 6 years old and the person you're asking hasn't signed into this forum since early 2016.


I saw that, still asked hoping for a response! Thanks.


----------

